# Bilder ANT EC 03



## minor (10. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

fährt jemand ein ANT EC 03 in Größe L? Wenn ja, dann doch bitte mal ein paar Bilder posten, danke!


----------



## olly4711 (11. Mai 2013)

Hi Minor,

jo habe ich, was interessiert dich im speziellen ?!
Grüsse

Olly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minor (12. Mai 2013)

Es geht mir eigentlich nur mal um einen visuellen Eindruck. Ich vermute, dass auf der Homepage immer nur Bikes in Größe M abgebildet sind, und da der Größensprung von M auf L m.E. mit +5 cm Sitzrohrlänge recht groß ausfällt, würde ich gerne mal sehen, ob das Bike in der Größe auch noch ordentlich oder schon irgendwie "unproportional" aussieht.

Danke!


----------



## playbike (13. Mai 2013)

ja, würde mich auch interessieren.
Die BIKESPORTNews 3-4/13 schreibt das M groß ausfällt, die BIKE 05/13 schreibt das M klein ausfällt.


----------



## olly4711 (13. Mai 2013)

http://192.168.178.30:8080/albumIma...9C/JPG/asset.JPG?id=2&total=3&album=-1&page=1


----------



## olly4711 (13. Mai 2013)

Hi,
so habe nun mal bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt ein paar Bilder gemacht 
Dumm nur das ich nicht raffe wie ich die hier hochlaxe )
Tipps nehme ich gerne an 

Grüsse

Olly


----------



## olly4711 (13. Mai 2013)

olly4711 schrieb:


> Hi,
> so habe nun mal bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt ein paar Bilder gemacht
> Dumm nur das ich nicht raffe wie ich die hier hochlaxe )
> Tipps nehme ich gerne an
> ...



Aso...um mal direkt ohne Bild zu antworten:
Ja ich habe auch bisschen bedenken gehabt das das Teil "umproportional" aussieht 
Tuts aber nicht ...finde ich....entscheidend ist ja die Oberrohrlänge der Rest ist ja "nur" optisch evtl. für den Betrachter ein "Problem".
Ich bin 188cm gross. Schrittlänge weiss ich gerade nicht ....Sitzhöhe /also Mitte Tretlger bis Oberkante Sattel) ist 80cm.

Hoffe es hilft Euch weiter 
Grüssle

Olly


----------



## olly4711 (13. Mai 2013)

olly4711 schrieb:


> Hi,
> so habe nun mal bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt ein paar Bilder gemacht
> Dumm nur das ich nicht raffe wie ich die hier hochlaxe )
> Tipps nehme ich gerne an
> ...



So !
Habe nun ein Foto in meinem Profil gespeichert !
Schauts an 

Grüssle

Olly


----------



## fatmodul (14. Mai 2013)

Die Ant-Bikes fallen alle sehr handlich aus und haben eine gemäßigte Oberrohrlänge. Obwohl das Sitzrohr relativ lang ist, ist die Überstandshöhe sehr niedrig.

Wer allerdings eine absenkbare Teleskopstütze verbauen möchte, muß darauf achten, daß das Sitzrohr niedrig genug ist, um den ganzen Hub der Stütze nutzen zu können.

Größen-Tabelle und Geo-Daten:
http://www.fatmodul.de/service/groessentabelle.html

Wer sich unsicher ist, sollte idealerweise mal ein Testbike bei uns fahren oder uns zumindest mailen und seine Daten durchgeben, so daß wir ihn beraten können.


----------

